# Introduction of myself...=)



## PrettyDolledUp (May 6, 2008)

Hi Everyone! My name is Joana, and I'm new to Specktra. I signed up about a week or 2 ago, and I'm just trying to get a hang of things.

I've been reading a lot of forums, and I'm so excited to be a part of a community where there are soo many people with the same interests as me. I love MAC Cosmetics, and I can't get enough of it!!!

My goal is to eventually work for a MAC counter/store, and I'm soo glad that there are forums that can help me with questions that I have. 

Anyway, I can't wait to meet a lot of people here and discuss my favorite topic in the world....MAC Cosmetics and Makeup in general!


----------



## ilovegreen (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Susanne (May 6, 2008)

here! Enjoy!


----------



## msmack (May 6, 2008)

Your in the right place, Joana! Welcome!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (May 11, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (May 11, 2008)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## glam8babe (May 11, 2008)

welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look really pretty in your avatar


----------

